# Christened



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The new bridge has been christened by a low-flying bomber. Yeah, that's a yardstick falling short of the total streak. When ya gotta go...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Hay you missed a spot with the whitewash


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- when I saw the title of your post, I thought Bullwinkle was bleed'in on it. :mrgreen:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Blue Heron, I recognize the pattern.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Ha--- when I saw the title of your post, I thought Bullwinkle was bleed'in on it. :mrgreen:
> 
> awprint:


My thoughts too cat.


----------

